# When to stop fishing big surf



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Just curious is there a limit to when not to fish when the surf gets big?


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I don't think there really is a limit I went out once in like 10ft surf and killed a few pomps and reds


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

When a 5 oz. weight won't hold bottom, I pack it up & head to the house.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

bay slayer said:


> I don't think there really is a limit I went out once in like 10ft surf and killed a few pomps and reds


 Thank you I am planning on going tomorrow and I will sleep better tonight. Hopefully I will catch my first Pompano tomorrow!
Tony


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Like said further above, if 4-5oz won't hold, I'm done. It's just not enjoyable after that and requires very heavy tackle


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Big Surf*



HighCotton said:


> When a 5 oz. weight won't hold bottom, I pack it up & head to the house.





Chris V said:


> Like said further above, if 4-5oz won't hold, I'm done. It's just not enjoyable after that and requires very heavy tackle


Same here; I go to the other side and fish for trout and redfish. JMHO C2


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

IrishBlessing said:


> Just curious is there a limit to when not to fish when the surf gets big?


I generally start thinking about heading home when it gets this big.


----------

